# My laptop won't read or play burned music CD's. Help!



## Sophia

Hi everybody!

I have an issue with my laptop in regards to burned CD's.

My laptop can:
- Read/play original DVD's.
- Read/play original CD's.
- Burn CD's (music, data, pictures).

My laptop cannot:
- Read/play my burned CD's (I only have burned music CD's).

I tried playing the burned CD's to my Bose player and on my other computer (desktop) and all my burned CD's work.

What may be the cause of the problem? 
- Maybe the laptop recognizes it as a "not original" so it won't take any action? It recognizes the burned CD as "blank cd". 
- Maybe because my CD lens/optics need to be cleaned? If that's the case, why it can burn CD's and play original CD and DVD's?
- ???

Thank you very much for your help!

- Sophie


----------



## powerpack

Bad drive if you ask me? The brand of media? This is not uncommon. Can it play CD's it burned on itself? Can it not read any burned on others?


----------



## Sophia

powerpack said:


> Bad drive if you ask me? The brand of media? This is not uncommon. Can it play CD's it burned on itself? Can it not read any burned on others?



Hi powerpack!

Pls. my answers below:

- The brand of media? I'm not really sure on what you mean by this but I'm using Windows P4. My computer can't read the burned CD (it says "blank CD").

- Can it play CD's it burned on itself? No.

 - Can it not read any burned on others? The burned CD's can play to my Bose player and my other desktop.

Thank you!


----------



## tremmor

One suggestion. Can of static free air and open the tray and lightly blow off across the laser head. The best idea is burn a different media. (color) mostly. Yours might be more sensitive to the color of the dye. If you burned red then try blue or gray or what ever. Laser heads to have sensitivity. some are better than others. get one from a neighbor or friend and burn again. Its the only thing i can come up with besides like mentioned. change it.


----------



## powerpack

By "media" I meant the CD-Disc brand type itself. I would try above but this does happen and only commando fixes no real ones that I know of other than replace.

At what about $30 not that big of a deal?


----------



## chamgamer

Have you ever tried to play burned CD's to other player or optical drive? if yes try the advice of powerpack.


----------



## Stentor

If it's Windows XP go here and download and run the "Fix it" tool http://support.microsoft.com/kb/324129


----------

